# Record Album Handbags



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi luvlys,

I came accross this web site and thought I would share.  This is such a great idea...I think Imma have to get me one! Soooo cute!!

http://lealbum.com/home

*Smooches*


----------



## Katura (Oct 23, 2006)

Those are awesome!

I want the Journey one...*hums Dont Stop believvvin'*


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 23, 2006)

I want the Culture Club one...LOL.  When I was only 4 years old...I loved boy George LOL.  I even had this little snoopy doll that was all dressed up as him, braids and all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 1, 2006)

ohhh i want billy joel!! haha


----------

